# Windows Movie Maker



## yves1993 (10. Dezember 2011)

Hallo.

Ich wollte heute 5 gefrapste Videos (.avi Format) von jeweils 30 Sekunden Länge zusammenschneiden, und dachte mir das gehe prima mit dem Windows Live Movie Maker.

Ich füge die Videos also alle zum Projekt hinzu, editiere einen Song hinzu und fertig. Das Problem: Das Video bleibt die ganze Zeit über einfach nur schwarz, man hört nur die Musik. Ähm also so schwer kann das doch net sein?! Ich habe schon einmal ein Video damit gemacht, ebenfalls mit gefrapsten WoW Videos und da hat es auch funktioniert... Windows Live Movie Maker habe ich normal von der Microsoft HP runtergeladen.

Ich weiss echt net was da schief läuft... und ich hab auch irgendwie kb auf diese Sch***

Könnt ihr mir vielleicht ein alternatives, _*SIMPLES*_ Programm zum Zusammenschneiden von Videos empfehlen? ... <.<

Ein Anzeigebug ist es auch nicht, da das fertige konvertierte Video auch nur einen schwarzen Inhalt hat. Einzig der Sound funktioniert. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zukane (10. Dezember 2011)

TMPGEnc 5 wurde von vielen empfohlen weils auch eifnach das schnellste ist dank x264 Encoder und h264 Codec. Was die meisten Schnittprogramme nicht haben.
Man kan nntürlich einfache Effekte benutzen, Text hinzufügen etc. Außerdem natürlich mehrere Ebenen.
Kostet ca 60 &#8364;. Kannst ja mal die Testversion dir laden. Hätte sogar noch nen Link zu nem Tutorial 

Gescheite Schnittprogramme kosten halt alle Geld.


----------



## yves1993 (10. Dezember 2011)

Jo weiss 

Da dies aber eine einmalige Sache ist will ich nicht gleich Geld dafür verballern. Das ist wieder ein Vid seit 2 Jahren....


----------



## Tikume (10. Dezember 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Ich füge die Videos also alle zum Projekt hinzu, editiere einen Song hinzu und fertig.



Bei mir genauso. Das Lustige ist, dass es noch vor relativ kurzer Zeit ging. Ich nehme mal an dass es an einer neuen Fraps oder Moviemakerversion lag.
Ich hab dann einfach ne andere Videobearbeitung genommen.


----------



## floppydrive (10. Dezember 2011)

Könnte denken das es am Codec liegt, lad dir mal die aktuelle Version vom Fraps Codec runter, ist das Video den gar nicht sichtbar also per VLC oder WMP?
Versuch es ansonsten mal mit Avidemux, Cinefx oder Virtual Dub. Alles Open Source/Gratis Programme die einen guten Umfang bieten und für deine Zwecke locker reichen.


----------



## yves1993 (11. Dezember 2011)

Die Videos gehen mit jedem Programm. Liegt am Movie Maker. 

Aber vielen Dank erstmal für die Vorschläge. Ich hab ja eigentlich 0 Ansprüche, es geht eben nur darum die Videos zusammenzukleben und EVENTUELL aber nicht zwingend n Song drunter zu spielen. Ich mein sowas könnte auch n Kleinkind vor 20 Jahren schaffen.


----------



## Zukane (11. Dezember 2011)

Zum zusammenfügen wie gesagt avimux. Da musst du dann nichtmal rendern. Dann mit irgendeinen Programm encodieren. 
Ich hab dir schon das beste gesagt. Wenn du regelmäßig immerwieder Videos machst solltest du dir auch ein gescheites Schnittprogramm kaufen.

Weil Windoof Movie Maker ist echt schrott^^


----------



## yves1993 (11. Dezember 2011)

Jop, dafür müsst ich aber noch ne weile sparen 

Also mit Avidemux komm ich garnicht klar. Keine Ahnung wo da die Option ist um die 5 Videos überhaupt erstmal ins Programm zu laden... bzw wie ich die zusammen zu einem Video machen kann.... -.-


----------



## Konov (11. Dezember 2011)

Hast du das Video aufgenommen und WoW dann aufgelassen?

Ich weiß nicht ob es hilft, aber wo ich den Screenshot gesehen habe, kam mir spontan die Idee, einfach mal WoW zu schließen, damit das abgefilmte Material richtig gespeichert werden kann.
Nur so eine Idee. ^^


----------



## yves1993 (11. Dezember 2011)

Hab ich auch daran gedacht, aber auch logisch gesehen hat das eine mit dem andern nichts zu tun. Ausserdem ist das etwas älteres Videomaterial, wollte es an dem Abend aber endlich zusammenschneiden und auf Youtube hochladen um es meinen Mates zu zeigen. :/


----------



## Carcharoth (11. Dezember 2011)

Lad dir einfach die Demoversion von Sony Vegas. Läuft 30 Tage. Das reicht ja 

Ansonsten wirds wohl noch am Codec liegen. Windows Media Player bzw. Movie Maker und Fraps haben da immer irgendwelche Probleme, wenn Fraps nicht richtig installiert wurde.


----------



## Zukane (12. Dezember 2011)

Ich kann nur immerwieder dashier empfehlen: http://letsplayforum.de/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=18295

Super Tutorial. Man denkt der macht das vom Beruf her^^ Sogar mit Videotutoorial am Anfang. Und das kostenlos.
Vorm Rendern mit AviMux alles zusammenfügen bzw in MeGui kann mans glaube ich auch cutten.


----------



## BoomLabor (18. Dezember 2011)

Das scheinen aber viele zu haben.

Geht mir auch so. Vor einigen Tagen / Wochen ging es noch ohne Probleme.


----------

